# Dubai Streetscapes - Only a taste



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

BIG thanks to Durbsboi for posting these. if you want to see more pics like this, you must pressure dubai forumers to take more pics of Dubai's streets rather than its skyscrapers.

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

It's nice to see a different side to Dubai. It makes it much more human and inhabited. Renderings,sand and cranes doesnt feel quite humane..


----------



## maztek (Dec 11, 2005)

*Good*

its nice to see all pics


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Thats what I've been wanting to see! Usually people post far-away shots of skyscrapers in the desert. It reminds me of other middle-eastern resort towns, like Sharm in Egypt.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

some more i found online


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

_thank you!_


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

very nice pictures. 

Shows the human side of the growth of Dubai, that its not all glass and steel but also people from all over the world.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Very vibrant!


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

the city look very alive


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

full of movement  cool pics!!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Deira is indeed a nice change of scenery when in Dubai, only bad thing is that we couldn't find that 'nice little place' to eat something. The big (touristic) Dar Al Masyaf project next to the Burj al Arab seems inspired by these scenes, especially the classic wind tower theme.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

wow so busy.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

All that aereas in those pictures, are a wholesale market, called Murzhid Bazar and/or Fekhree Market. Thousands of merchants from Iran, Neighbouring Arab Countries, Africa, Russia, Former Soviet Republics and Eastern Europe, go there daily to buy everything imaginable. Even the famous Gold Souq (Market) is there. 

Agree with Jan, there's no good place to eat there, and is extreamely difficult to find a parking.

They are always that busy, apart from the siesta time (13 - 16) or public holidays.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

some more random ones found online.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

These days, this is the side of Dubai I'm more interested in seeing. Thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks to all of you for commenting


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dubai always impressive.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## ahsm (Dec 17, 2004)

It looks very hectic but somehow appealing. Although, to be honest, I like daylight Dubai better than night Dubai.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ It has nothing to do with night or day, rather with the parts of the city photographed. 

Those parts being a market, are chaotic night and day (when market shops are open) but other parts of the city are quieter.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

So are all the skyscrapers being built in non-vibrant areas?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

^ basically yes. although its a little more complicated than that.

the pics in this thread are generally the traditional downtown area of the city. as you can see it is quite dense and congested. any other city would have started to build skyscrapers in this area in order to cope with an increasing population, however, the proximity of Dubai's airport means that there is a height restriction in this area, and therefore dubai had to build outwards not upwards. desert living can be very expensive, and the road network 15 years ago was not very good. so when dubai built its first freeway linking up the outskirts of the city, land prices along the freeway (sheikh zayed road) soared. therefore, skyscrapers started to develop along the prime location/freeway. that is why sheikh zayed road today has a wall of skyscrapers. as the outer areas began to develop, dubai city planners decided to shift the main centre of the city to these new areas. so the non-vibrant skyscraper wall you see in dubai will eventually become the financial and business centre of the city once the Dubai international financial centre, business bay, and burj dubai complex are built in the same area as the current skyscraper line.


additionally, the other skycrapers being built are 25 km away, in a new marina district, in order to create a residential highrise living style without the congestion that would come with inner city high rise livnig.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

06/01/2006

The pictures that will follow were taken on *Dubai Marina promenade*; people enjoying their weekend:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

parking was tight ...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

A day at the beach


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

brilliant pics altin. you really capture the atmosphere and essence of the marina in those shots. i know you dont usually like to take pics of people but thanks for doin it!


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics AltinD kay:

Can't wait to see more of those pics


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

wow nice altind, in those pics dubai looks like any where in Europe.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Most of Marina residents are Europeans anyway.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Those pics of Dubai Marina are brilliant Altind. Never thought there were so many people living there already since you guys usually don't take pics with a lot of people in them


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow - The Marina looks great. And if its that busy already, think how busy it'll be when it's all finished :runaway:.


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi (Nov 26, 2004)

I am waiting to hear "Dubai is fake" :lol


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Those Dubai Marina pictures were taken on Weekend. During the days of the week it is empty (of course people are working).


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

AltinD said:


>



this pic shows quite good how popular this place has become

people enjoy their weekend here, and considering this place is a small spot within the world's largest construction site right now, it gives you an impression what life will be like once this area has been completed!

once completed it will be a 5km promenade around the artificial lake with yachts and boats, hundreds of shops and cafes, restaurants

and all this just next to the beach!


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

totally international city, I am really amazed!!!


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

Emaar phase 1 buildings give such a homy feeling to it


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

I love Dubai and it´s good to see this other side of it...


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## ocean spirit (Feb 10, 2006)

Like this posts 
Finally people on streets.Seeing town the way it is...
If you are watching only the hotels,buildings,... you'll never comprehend the soul
of its people...
Good... :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics. Anyway, Dubai's streetscapes reminds me of Singapore or US cities such as Los Angeles or San Diego especially the laid back atmosphere of The Marina Promenade.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

So great !
Did I see people dancing hip-hop in the streets ?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Biakko said:


> So great !
> Did I see people dancing hip-hop in the streets ?


yep, that was in karama. the shop you see is "Las Vegas" a famous shop for a lotta wannabes and karama Gs. they sell hip hop clothin including fake ecko, adidas + lots of fake bling etc. kinda sad but kinda cool too. they sell SOME good stuff.

heres some videos of breakin in dxb
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xXzjxnZc-I4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nhSo2D_FUGc


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

very cool. 
Man I must come in this town !


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=8127046#post8127046

some more pics of Dubai.


----------



## sohail style (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I think these pics can be shocking for many forumers that have only looked on the threads and the diagram with crazy fantasy project and supertall skyscrapers and see a normal looking city. I must say it is strange to see such a "normal" city with no skyscrapers in parts of the city center after drawing so many supertalls for Dubai. May be Dubai will look more strange in the future.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

not really streetscapes but

Robbie Williams @ Dubai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7YzX1UPD_U

Paul Van **** @ Peppermint
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObuKrad2Rl8


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

360 degree photography


Bur Dubai
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...w_almassala.ipx


Chamber of Commerce and Industry
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...rism_medres.ipx

Bank Street
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...st_1_medres.ipx

VUs Bar @ Top of Emirates Hotel Tower
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...bai_Vus_Bar.ipx

Oyster Lounge @ Emirates Towers
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...ster_lounge.ipx

Fruit Market
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...marketunscl.ipx

Fish Market
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...hmarket1024.ipx

Hatta Valleys
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...2_unsc_unsc.ipx

Creekside
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...el_abrarace.ipx

Another Creekside view
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...Sites_creek.ipx

On an Abra
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler.../abra4unscl.ipx

Dubai Media City
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...ldingsunscl.ipx

Corniche
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...rnicheunscl.ipx

Abra Station
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...ekabraunscl.ipx

Beit al bahar
http://www.virtual-dubai.com/galler...ubai_Lounge.ipx


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL...was that a movie entitled *"JISM"*?? :lol:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Beyond awesome.


----------



## RobinBad (Aug 18, 2005)

Nothing special...


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Most of the pictures don't work for me, and when i click the host pictures thing it just shows a picture of the pope...


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Gorgeous.


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

nice pics 
i guess we don't see all the truth on out media :cheers:


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Love to see all the streetlife this place offers, only makes me want to go there more than anything. Come on Dubai people...keep them pix coming!


----------



## Jeon_ty (Aug 10, 2007)

these street shots are great, it's more kinda 'human' than skyscrapers only. Ive seen this thread other place. feel better seeing it agian, coz I will be there weeks later myself. hoping this city would bring me even greater surprises. I like the way it looks 'fake'.


----------



## manitoon (Jan 10, 2006)

*mango time in dubai*


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Jeon_ty said:


> these street shots are great, it's more kinda 'human' than skyscrapers only. Ive seen this thread other place. feel better seeing it agian, coz I will be there weeks later myself. hoping this city would bring me even greater surprises. I like the way it looks 'fake'.


howz ur trip?


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

Yet to come...


Very nice pics! Dubai is great!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Arabs are sexy I wish more of them were openly gay.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Gumnaam said:


> Yet to come...
> 
> 
> Very nice pics! *Dubai is great*!


absolutely agree, everything is in Dubai !


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

:lol: The cankle crew :lol:


----------



## gnashers (Feb 22, 2008)

cool pics different


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll tell you, I wouldn't want to mess with that girl on the right.. she looks like she's itching for a fight!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

>


Are these American tourists in Dubai?


----------



## agod (Mar 22, 2007)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Are these American tourists in Dubai?


IMO, it doesn't appear to what it seems to be, I see it as this, that the 3 on the left are together, and the one on the right is on her own, I think they are all Russian, and the one on the right is in her working clothes, and has just popped out of her shop where she works, and the 3 girls on the left, are in full stride, and in there going out gear, they look like Mum, Perhaps Grandma, and the daughter. Its coincidental that the photo was taken at that time, in fact I think the lady on the right, is ahead of them.

ALan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> I'll tell you, I wouldn't want to mess with that girl on the right.. she looks like she's itching for a fight!


I agree a 100% with you :lol::lol:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Except those last 4 north american girls, EUROPE LIVE IN DUBAI!!! All full of british, french, spanish, german...people


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

:gossip:



philadweller said:


> Arabs are sexy I wish more of them were openly gay.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Dubai is so beautiful, I can't wait until the day I am able to actually visit! :banana:


----------



## bizzybonita (Jul 3, 2006)

only pictures from baddest street in dubai and u make title like u have shots from all over street ! what a taste ! try again buddy :lol:


----------



## Drbighammer (Jun 28, 2009)

*.*

No more pics, guys ?
Most of the pics at page 2 or 3 aren't showing up.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

For those who think Dubai has no life, very interesting photos


----------



## GregfromAustria (Aug 16, 2008)

wow, more pics please!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I know many people here love Dubai. However, I personally think this city is very tacky. It's cool that they're building so many skyscrapers and that it's becoming a playground for the rich but Dubai has gone way over the boundaries. 

It's just my point of view, though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos from Dubai please


----------



## Drbighammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Man, it's too early to make conclusions regarding Dubai. The city needs 5-10 years to show you what it is. By 2020, the population is expected to be over 5 Million, you can imagine the vibrancy with that kind of population. Moreover, it's so multi-cultural, not many Europeans though, but by 2020 i believe many Europeans would migrate as well.

Anyway, getting back to the topic. Dubai members are requested to post some pics.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^

Sorry but I still can't manage to like Dubai. kay:


----------



## paul66 (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Then why are you visiting this thread on this forum if you are not the least bit interested about Dubai? hmmm. :nuts:


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

Any recent pics?


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

How is Dubai recently?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You can check the photos that i post (daily) in my thread "Dubai, U.A.E." and see how Dubai looks today.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

What happen to this thread should be amazing if uploaded with latest pics....let it fall guys.......


----------

